# Elavil Not Working



## NarmatDCL (Dec 22, 2003)

I've had a miserable 10 days, relying mostly on the Bentyl and Lomotil and Immodium. I called my GI dr. this morning (I was supposed to have a follow up visit tomorrow, but the office called a couple of weeks ago and had to switch it and I cannot get in to see her until MAY 25th - UGH!). Anyway, my message was that the Elavil is not alleviating the anxiety which induces the D. I actually feel as if I am not taking anything. Although I had not been on the Zoloft and Buspar for very long in Feb/Mar, I feel that I was doing better on those. Who knows what she's going to do. Hopefully she will get back to me by tomorrow -- we leave for vacation on May 7th -- a car trip of course, which is totally stressing me out. Fortunately, I'm seeing my therapist tomorrow. That's the one good thing. I love my GI dr., but I need her to do SOMETHING! Can you just hear the despiration in my voice???!!! I keep telling myself it will be ok........but I'm having a hard time convincing myself of that!


----------

